# Picturedrome cum Nightclub, July 2012



## TranKmasT (Jul 5, 2012)

Opened in the 1920s housing 900 seats which incorporated artistic painted scenes in the panels on the walls below a arched ceiling which was decorated with molded strapwork. It also had a small stage which was sometimes used for drama and variety performances.

It the 1930s it was equiped with sound, and later because of it's sucess it was extended which accommodated an extra 80 patrons. It was taken over by Star Cinemas chain in the late 1930s, who installed the new Cinemascope screen in the 1950s with a 29 foot concave screen. 

The main screen was shut in 1984 because of problems with the heating which was not viable to repair. Soon after it's fittings were sold to another cinema, it was later made into a snooker hall and then a nightclub.


Visited with *Donebythehands*.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 5, 2012)

​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 5, 2012)

Check out those carpets - I didnt even notice them when I was there (very dark).

Also looks like you found a few more rooms than we did, nice one. So much stuff left everywhere, it's amazing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice indeed mate, thanks for sharing. Still quite a few bits and pieces hanging round there  PM winging its way to ya...

~RR


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 5, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Check out those carpets - I didnt even notice them when I was there (very dark)......


It was a bit of a bastard to light paint. Those matt walls just seemed to swallow the torchlight.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't they just decided it needs a huge exposure a bump in ISO and lots of light lol....


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice one! Yeah it's sooo dark in thee isn't it. Looks like you found a couple more rooms, and looks like another access has been opened up too  
Great shots dude!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2012)

What a find so many treasures! great photos,thanks.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice. What's with all the annuals and what not then?


----------



## sonyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Great find! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mikey2002kent (Jul 6, 2012)

Is that still booze in the fridges? great pics


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 6, 2012)

Fantastic report and great pics! Looks like an interesting mooch, thanks for sharing


----------



## stevejd (Jul 6, 2012)

took you guys long enough to get in there, was a good cinema in it's day


----------



## Headflux (Jul 6, 2012)

Great photos mate,better than mine!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2012)

Read a story of an 'explorer' trying to get in here to 'liberate' the booze this week. Thankfully it had been locked down and he didn't succeed, thank god. Makes ya not want to post stuff, but if we didn't share pics there would be no community,and it'd probab;y happen anyway.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Read a story of an 'explorer' trying to get in here to 'liberate' the booze this week. Thankfully it had been locked down and he didn't succeed, thank god. Makes ya not want to post stuff, but if we didn't share pics there would be no community,and it'd probab;y happen anyway.



Is that story online anywhere by any chance? It does make you think about not posting certain things up but sometimes posting them up actually helps secure the place. It's happened with a site local to me thankfully - not often I say that!

Glad to hear it's secured again too, would be a shame for that place to turn into a hot spot for some low life thieving alcoholic...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 7, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Read a story of an 'explorer' trying to get in here to 'liberate' the booze this week. Thankfully it had been locked down and he didn't succeed, thank god. Makes ya not want to post stuff, but if we didn't share pics there would be no community,and it'd probab;y happen anyway.



Just shows no matter how careful we are with hiding the locations in photos, there are usually often still clues to give it away. Was it our posts that this person found it from?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Was it our posts that this person found it from?



Trankmast will have to say, but I posted the same external that he has, with the name blanked out on my own site, (I kept it off DP)
Although I blanked out the sign, there are enough clues on the facade if you're willing to do the research. 
Am I close trank?


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.




UrbanX said:


> Trankmast will have to say, but I posted the same external that he has, with the name blanked out on my own site, (I kept it off DP)
> Although I blanked out the sign, there are enough clues on the facade if you're willing to do the research.
> Am I close trank?



As a rule and out of respect for the original poster on DP , ie you my friend, I'll followed the same ambiguous titling and the history I provided isn't a straight copy & paste . I only posted the external on here because like you have stated it's on your website anyway which you provide at the bottom on every post. 



UrbanX said:


> Although I blanked out the sign, there are enough clues on the facade if you're willing to do the research.
> Am I close trank?



No. Much easier than that. Just look at who I went with.


----------



## donebythehands (Jul 7, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> No. Much easier than that. Just look at who I went with.




Maybe I'm just good at working from clues 



UE-OMJ said:


> Also looks like you found a few more rooms than we did, nice one.




The old cinema part was pretty easy to find, maybe overlooked if you dont like flyign rats!




UE-OMJ said:


> Just shows no matter how careful we are with hiding the locations in photos, there are usually often still clues to give it away. Was it our posts that this person found it from?



It wasnt mega easy to find, only the outside shot gives it away!




UrbanX said:


> Read a story of an 'explorer' trying to get in here to 'liberate' the booze this week. Thankfully it had been locked down and he didn't succeed, thank god. Makes ya not want to post stuff, but if we didn't share pics there would be no community,and it'd probab;y happen anyway.



Thing is that booze was YEARS out of date. Who would want that?


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 7, 2012)

donebythehands said:


> Thing is that booze was YEARS out of date. Who would want that?



Was it. Wondered why it tasted funny _(hic!)
_ or was it the cigars.


----------



## Mike L (Jul 7, 2012)

Blimey, I used to have a copy of that Blue Peter annual!


----------

